# Wireless thermometer suggestions



## ciolli (Dec 23, 2009)

Can anyone suggest a solid wireless thermometer that either does not have the "Rare/Medium/Well Done" pre-sets OR has the ability to turn off the remote alarm? All i want to know is the temp, not how "done" the meat is by the devices' standard. I have some cheap-o's now, which work fine, but are terrible for monitoring ambient smoker temperature because "well done" for whatever is 170* and i'm typically well over that so the darn thing just beeps the whole time. Any suggestions?

Kyle


----------



## txbbqman (Dec 23, 2009)

I bet the majority of responses are going to be 

Maverick ET-73

I have one and love it


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 23, 2009)

I too like the ET 73


----------



## rickw (Dec 23, 2009)

Same here.


----------



## old poi dog (Dec 23, 2009)

ET-73 here too....and great customer service if you ever need it.


----------



## nozzleman (Dec 23, 2009)

Maverick ET-73 for me too.


----------



## nwbhoss (Dec 23, 2009)

I just bought one last night on e-bay 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






looks like I made a good choice


----------



## eaglewing (Dec 23, 2009)

I just got this one... anything in the Maverick ET-7 family I would say...


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/ima...4507&s=kitchen


----------



## ciolli (Dec 23, 2009)

Right on, looks like I'll be ordering the ET-73... Thanks for the suggestions everyone, glad I could find one without those annoying beeps!

Hey also, anyone ever use the thermapen? I've also been looking at some instant read thermos, and it looks like that's the Cadillac of the instant-read termos. I've also seen alot of folks using the Taylor's. Any feedback?


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 23, 2009)

Thermapens are great thats what we used when we did the big butt smoke. I own a bunch of thermos but not 32 so we weren't gonna be able to leave a probe in all the butts but the Thermapen did a great job and thats all we used


----------



## ciolli (Dec 23, 2009)

Excellent, thanks for all the quick responses everyone!


----------



## morkdach (Dec 23, 2009)

ciolli;407433 said:
			
		

> Right on, looks like I'll be ordering the ET-73... Thanks for the suggestions everyone, glad I could find one without those annoying beeps!
> 
> good choice


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 23, 2009)

I'll throw a wrench into things here I have the ET-72. Then I also have many other thermo and I feel as long as you test them and you know that they read correct then use them to.


----------



## grizandizz (Dec 23, 2009)

I just realized today I inherited a Taylor TruTemp Digital Therm from my Grandma.
Does anyone have any experience with this one?
I checked it in a glass of ice water and it read 34^ and boiling water 207^ (I'm at 5300ft altitude).
It says it is a oven unit but I cant imagine why I couldn't use it in my smoker...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## grizandizz (Dec 24, 2009)

Had to bump this. Would really appreciate some feedback.

Also, this unit has magnets on the back. Can I stick it to my smoker without it getting to hot and giving a misread? I won't be over 300^ and it will be 15^ plus or minus tomorrow.

Guess this question leaves out you Florida boys!


----------



## slick4591 (Dec 24, 2009)

I used Taylor for years with mixed results. Bought the Thermapen and never looked back.


----------



## grizandizz (Dec 24, 2009)

I hear you man, I have been going back and forth between purchasing a Thermapen or a Maverick but this just fell into my lap, and the price was OK.... FREE!


----------



## ddave (Dec 24, 2009)

The Thermapen and the Maverick ET-73 are for different purposes. The Thermapen is an instant read used for checking meat temp periodically or at the end. It is not to be left in the meat while the meat is cooking. 

The Maverick ET-73 has probes that can stay in the smoker and the unit itself stays outside the smoker.

Your Taylor also sounds like it has a probe that can stay in the smoker. The probes are usually good to 392° so you should be fine. The unit with the readout stays outside the smoker.

The boiling temp of water at 5300 feet is around 202° so it is a little off. If your using it to temp pork or brisket where your going way above safe temps like to 195° or so I'd say your fine. If you were going to use it to cook a steak to 143° or a turkey to 165° I'd get a second opinion from another reliable thermo.

Dave


----------



## hocus smokus (Dec 24, 2009)

Just got a Maverick ET-72 for Christmas today... Can't wait to try it out on Saturday! Got 4 butts and some Chicken Apple Sauage to throw down. I'll try to post some Qview


----------



## john3198 (Dec 26, 2009)

Any experience with the dual probe ET 7? Other than it has the dreaded "meat" and "doneness" garbage, does it work OK or does it beep at you if one probe in in the meat and another on the grill?


----------



## grizandizz (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks DDave!

I used the Taylor yesterday on smoked chickens, pulled at 165, took them in the house and checked them with my sister's thermapen, it read 166.
Think I'll keep it!


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 26, 2009)

I have the Maverick ET-72 and a Maverick ET-901 and like them both...


----------



## smokeon (Dec 27, 2009)

The ET-73 is a great unit and I think you'll really like it.  The nice thing for smokers is that it has 3 setpoints for the alarms.  2 for the smoker (too high and too low) and one for the meat.  If you don't want to use one of the alarms, set the set point to a point out of range.  

The unit also has a timer function.  You can use it to count down and alarm to remind you of something, or use it in a count up function to time how long something takes to complete.

Quirks/downside.

The major weakness of this unit is it's range.  It doesn't have near enough.  And worse yet, the receiver has no indication that it isn't in contact with the transmitter.  It just continues to display the last temps received.  The good news is the range problem is easy to fix if you're handy with a soldering iron.  See the link below. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ighlight=range

I did both mods and I estimate that with the receiver inside the house, the transmitter can be up to 400 feet away outside.

The on off switches are delicate so be careful with them.  The switch for the transmitter is inside the battery compartment.  This is inconvenient, but it's for weatherproofing.  The battery compartment has an o ring to keep water out.

The temperature probes can be delicate.  Don't let them touch a hot grill or be exposed to excessively high heat.  Also don't let the wires get pinched in the door/lid of your smoker.  I'm considering buying an extra set just in case.

Using the unit is not intuitive.  Read the directions thoroughly to know how to use all its features.

Don't get me wrong, the benifits of this unit far outweigh the  drawbacks.  But it's better to know these things up front.


----------



## ismoke (Jan 7, 2010)

So where do you leave the transmitter? Just leave it inside the smoker? That doesn't seem like a good idea. 

Sorry if this is a stupid question, I got a cheap thermo last year for Christmas that worked for about 2 smokes, and I want to make a good, clear decision on a new one. Maybe my common sense is out of whack, but I can't think of a way to use it without leaving it in the smoker that wouldn't pinch the wires in the door/lid of the smoker.

I'm using a WSM, FWIW.


----------



## justsmoke2 (Jan 7, 2010)

Might as well as toss in 3rd type.  I use a Nu-Temp type.  It has a base and can have up to 3 transmitters.  I use one for watching my smoker temp and the other 2 for meat internal temp.  They have alarms for high temp or low temp range.  I can sit in my big puffy chair and see what all 3 are doing.


----------



## hlbullis (May 19, 2013)

For sure don't buy the Weber Style 44025. Same problem,,,sucks can't set temps beeps all the time. Mine broke after the first use on top of that...junk!


----------



## donnald1381 (Jul 13, 2013)

1373747804458.jpg



__ donnald1381
__ Jul 13, 2013






I just bought the chefmate model 7997 from target. I will let everyone know how it works. I also have one that attaches to the grate to read the inside temperature of the air. Perfect combo!!


----------

